# My Story



## Thirkill (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have been suffering from IBS D for well over 10 years now and have just been told by the doctors - GP and hospital that they have signed me off as there is nothing more they can do for me. As I am now on my own with it I have started a Blog to try and help people with IBS by telling my story. If you would like to have a ready the link is:

https://theibssurvivalguide.wordpress.com/

It is called The IBS Survival Guide

I hope it helps

Anna x


----------

